# Are all Growth Hormones illegal ?



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wondering about this after reading something on wikipedia about sam burgess, a bradford rugby league player.

"He is ridiculously big for someone of only 19 years of age, as a result of being given growth hormone as a youngster."

Does this mean that he took illegal substances ?

And, i know nothing on wiki is defo true but i was just wondering.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it depends on the country, as far as i know in the UK steroids and growth are legal if consumed for yourself

it is only the selling of steroids that make it illegal

he will have been fooked for it as he is a professional sportsman, look at that sprinter (i forget his name) who was on nandrolome


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What if he was taking them before he signed a contract with bradford bulls ?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm not sure of the legal side mate but i suppose he would have had to declare it like i would if i had a record at work


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

He us not big because of GH and GH cannot be tested for still AFAIK


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

http://d.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/ng/sp/empics/20071027/19/2346393409-rugby-league-gillette-fusion-test-series-great-britain-v-new.jpg

this guy?

if so he doesnt look as big as you describe


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes. He actually is really big.

19 years old, 6ft 3 and 17 stone 7 pounds.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's not that big for a rugby player. And if he was "given growth hormone as a youngster" then it was almost 100% certainly under the supervision of a doctor for a medical problem.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

DMCC, it is big for a rugby league player.

None of them are over 18 and a half stone and none are over 6ft 5 really.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

may be wrong but the following are pretty big

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/04_01/Dallaglio_468x623.jpg

http://images.encarta.msn.com/xrefmedia/sharemed/targets/images/pho/t641/T641783A.jpg

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41128000/jpg/_41128722_dall_getty.jpg

dallaglio's 6ft 5 isnt he? yet johnson is taller and lomou isnt far off johnson

i may be wrong though


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Their union players though.

Im talking about league.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> DMCC, it is big for a rugby league player.
> 
> None of them are over 18 and a half stone and none are over 6ft 5 really.


That's quite the sweeping generalisation there. And in that photo he does not look that big. And it doesn't distract from my point that even if he was given GH, it was certainly under medical supervision.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh erm ok i stand corrected 

some more pics, he still doesnt look big though

http://m.gmgrd.co.uk/res/366.$plit/C_71_article_1005539_image_list_image_list_item_0_image.jpg

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00475/Sam_Burgess_475446a.jpg

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_04/SamBurgessPA_468x526.jpg


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

A couple of big league players

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_03/paleaaesinaPS1610_468x526.jpg

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/06_02/AdrianMorley_468x676.jpg

http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2005/08/21/williemason_wideweb__430x420.jpg


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The smallest super league player is

rob burrow is 5ft 5 and is 10.3 stone haha.

The biggest is probably Jamie Peacock - 17stone and 6ft 5.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Do not make two posts in a row, edit the first post to include the info you would put in the second post, it messes up the new post system otherwise and is annoying as fcuk!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Unless prescribed for a medical condition, giving a minor GH would constitute physical abuse.

Wikibullsh1t features articles written by...anyone using the internet. It's only regulated if someone reports an articale as being inaccurate. So I could write a nice little article about 'the anabolic properties of eating ones own toe nail clippings'. And it would stay there unless someone could be bothered to contest it.

It is easy to see from the pics provided that whilst he may be 'big'. He does not posess any considerable muscle mass. He simply is 'tall and wide', meaning his skeleton has developed to a great extent.

Thus, he is just a big lad. Nothing monsterous about him.

What are his lifts?

What are his measurements?

What suggests he is out of the ordinary?

Disclaimer: toe nails of any description are not anabolic and will not provide gains in lean muscle mass


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

One word to describe Sam Burgess...GENETICS.

His brother plays for Leeds and is the same size, and he has two younger brothers who are both bigger than him. It's just a freak family who produce big kids who have developed very early.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

It was in a magazine over the summer that he does 150kg on bench press for reps.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

At his stats and with the professional nutrition approach he will have that is perfectly believable. His rep range for explosive power for rugby is gonna be low.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> It was in a magazine over the summer that he does 150kg on bench press for reps.


And this is strong:confused1: in a gym i used to train in (university of limerick) the munster team trained now those were big fellas and all of them could rep that kind of weight all day long.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

He's just a big, strong lad Nathan. No drugs seem to be involved.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Nathan, I think you are too caught up on trying to play rugby like Sam Burgess and Sonny Bill Williams. These guys are just freaks, plain and simple. If you go out and try and play like them, firstly you are gonna get hurt, and secondly you will look a bit silly. I'm sure you have attributes as a rugby player which they don't have. Focus on using these during a game rather than trying to copy someone else's style of play.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im not trying to play like them at all.

I was just asking because i was just reading up on sam and noticed that in the wiki, so thought it was worth of a post to find some answers.

I play my own game and nobody else can play it like me. I can play any position 1 to 13, which is great because im going to have a great chance in getting in the u18s team this year. Im better then the 2 starting wingers, as good as the centres, better then the pivot players.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> I play my own game and nobody else can play it like me. I can play any position 1 to 13, which is great because im going to have a great chance in getting in the u18s team this year. Im better then the 2 starting wingers, as good as the centres, better then the pivot players.


No offence but that must be one gash team if you are good enough to be one of the starting wingers, but also good enough to be a prop. Hopefully you are a good winger and the props you have are really bad!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

It isnt the most gifted team. The majority dont watch rugby so dont understand how to play it.

Seriously im not like bigging myself up. In the past 4 years with the club, ive played in every position and got a man of match in each haha.

And this year i got most improved player in a position i had never played before.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just a quick note that im dissapointed that he only does 150kg for reps even though he is apparantly pumping GH into him all day


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

davetherave said:


> just a quick note that im dissapointed that he only does 150kg for reps even though he is apparantly pumping GH into him all day


Dont worry about that mate. The Rhinos train at my gym and Sam and his brother Luke was in gym same time as me, Luke is actually bigger than Sam. I saw pre season strength test and the heaviest load was Kylie Leuleui who benched 175kg x 6 before the conditioner stopped him from going higher!!!

To say no league players are over 17st or whatever he said, Bull!!!!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Who said no league players are over 17stone ?


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> And this is strong:confused1: in a gym i used to train in (university of limerick) the munster team trained now those were big fellas and all of them could rep that kind of weight all day long.


did you used to go to UCL then con? i may be going over there in 2 years, whats the gym facilities over there like? and to nathan your team must be pretty average if you have played in the forwards?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ino yerh.

Im not the biggest lad on the team but size isnt everything.

I was the biggest stand off in the league though.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

just to brag here, someone posted pictures of jonah lomu on the 1st page, i got to share a drink with him in nz a few years ago. massive fella but lost alot at the time due to health problems.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i brag as well? i saw him outside woolworths in macclesfield when he was down there pre-illness


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> just to brag here, someone posted pictures of jonah lomu on the 1st page, i got to share a drink with him in nz a few years ago. massive fella but lost alot at the time due to health problems.


Lomu was a legend. Lucky to meet him. I cant imagine what he would of achieved if he hadn't of had those kidney problems.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ino, before he had them he was just reaching his peak wasnt he. He could have done more damage in his peak, it would have been frightening.


----------



## the-big-s (Apr 24, 2008)

some people have higher levels of hgh hence why people grow bigger then others naturaly!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

nath what team on earth has props that are 77kg??? the spring box midgets? :lol:

Like i said before hit the pies and cakes like your life depended on it otherwise your have men running you down and makeing them their bitch when you play with the adults.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

wogihao said:


> nath what team on earth has props that are 77kg??? the spring box midgets? :lol:
> 
> Like i said before hit the pies and cakes like your life depended on it otherwise your have men running you down and makeing them their bitch when you play with the adults.


Having a heavy weight doesnt mean better at prop. It involves tackling, speed, strength,power etc

I dont want to hit the pies and cakes haha, its took me like 10 years to get rid of them.

Im also thinking of adding in some casien protein just before bed. I always get hungry late at night and need something to keep me going.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

This was in 2005 that I met him, he had just recovered. At the time he was coaching North Harbour RUFC in Auckland. My team were touring NZ and Fiji, the family I stayed with were one of the best rugby families in NZ. Tusi, George and Ken Pisi, 3 brothers, all internationally capped, Tusi for the Pacific Islanders (played for them against England and Wales last year), George and Ken for NZ youth's. Also met Joe Rokockoko (sp) who went to school with them. Got taken to a training session with the two older brothers at North Harbour and got taken out afterwards, spent the night in the SkyTower drinking with half the team and Jonah.



nathanlowe said:


> Having a heavy weight doesnt mean better at prop. It involves tackling, speed, strength,power etc
> 
> I dont want to hit the pies and cakes haha, its took me like 10 years to get rid of them.
> 
> *Im also thinking of adding in some casien protein just before bed. I always get hungry late at night and need something to keep me going.*


Eggs or cottage cheese (Wogi will agree with the cheese) YUM!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Id love to witness a professional training session.


----------



## Opera14 (May 29, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> The smallest super league player is
> 
> rob burrow is 5ft 5 and is 10.3 stone haha.
> 
> The biggest is probably Jamie Peacock - 17stone and 6ft 5.


That's taller and heavier than me lol, maybe that's why I'm a cricket player :whistling:


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Ino yerh.
> 
> Im not the biggest lad on the team but size isnt everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Yer it is league i play.

Jonah Lomu

6 ft 6

19 stone 12 pounds

100 meter sprint in 10.89 seconds

As tall as most locks, as heavy as most props and very very fast. Unreal guy.


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

well i spose there isnt really as much of a need for size in league as you dont push in the scrum or have line outs, mauls or rucks. which take out all the fun for forwards really   last year in my county team the two props where 18 stone, pretty big pack really.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Props in rugby league is more about making yards and playing the ball as quick as possible to try and catch the defence offiside. They also do alot of tackling unlike the players in union. Most props average about 20 tackles per match i think.


----------

